# Device to trigger sound



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Id like a way to trigger sounds so that when the train crosses a point on the track it triggers a sound, in this case 10-15 sec of jurassic park theme and another of a dinosaur roar. Any idea how to do this?


Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

There are multiple types of switches one could use for that. A magnetic switch (which requires a magnet passing by to trigger), an infra-red sensor, a motion sensor, a proximity sensor, and daylight sensor (as found on dusk to dawn lights).

That last one though would be iffy though as it’d have to be located between ties facing up and gaps between cars may cause it to re-trigger at every car gap.

Motion is probably the easiest, so long as the sensor faces away from the aisle and hidden in a structure of something.

IR would be most precise IMHO as it involves an IR beam like a TV remote. And we all know what it can be like aiming those lol Well, the poorly located/designed ones anyway. These sensors have been used in the hobby for decades, often hidden in bushes etc. I’ve even seen them used to automatically throw turnouts and automatically change the route every 5th time around etc.


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

The easy part is hiding it...I won't! Haha! It's going to be on the other side of a tunnel. No scenery on that side, it's a storage room none goes into and is really just a turn around space. 

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

So is this an arduino situation? Or is there a simpler way to play the sound

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Replace the push button with one of the types of switches OVR mentioned.









Amazon.com : Talking Products, MP3 Sound Chip Module, 4MB Memory, with AAA Battery Box. Create Your own Personalised Musical Model or Gift (Push Button) : Health & Household


Amazon.com : Talking Products, MP3 Sound Chip Module, 4MB Memory, with AAA Battery Box. Create Your own Personalised Musical Model or Gift (Push Button) : Health & Household



www.amazon.com





I expect there are larger versions that would be more commensurate with a T-Rex roar.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

The sound storage can, I assume, be done in a variety of ways. I always lean towards versatility i.e. a cheap obsolete ipod from a garage sale that can have the digital sound changed, added to, etc at any time. You could probably gut a jurassic park toy dinosaur that has a roar sound activated by a button or whatever. The button being replaced by your switch of choice.


----------



## gregc (Apr 25, 2015)

something like triggering crossing gates?


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Stumpy said:


> Replace the push button with one of the types of switches OVR mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks perfect! Now to find the correct switch

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianbond (30 d ago)

Make sure its loud enough..and many ways to get this…i would look into (i really havent checked the speaker quality and see if ths light zpir can turn it on or not, just a simple thing to try and see if it works……
”*Micro Traders PIR Motion Sensor Switch DC 5V-24V 5A Occupancy Sensor Switch for LED Lighting PIR Infrared Motion Sensor Detector Automatic Switch LED Strip USB Interface Black” 

and something like this…
WayinTop Sound Module Button Control Music Voice Player Programmable Talk Chip Musical 8MB MP3 WAV USB Downloadable with AA Battery Box + USB Cable for DIY Audio Cards Christmas Creative Gift*


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

HCSM Motion Sensor Switch, DC 3.7v to 24V 4A PIR Motion Sensor for LED Lights, Mini Infrared Sensor Switch That can be Built into The Light bar or Box (1 Piece 1037） https://a.co/d/fXIRpRq

How about this one?

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ianbond (30 d ago)

vette-kid said:


> HCSM Motion Sensor Switch, DC 3.7v to 24V 4A PIR Motion Sensor for LED Lights, Mini Infrared Sensor Switch That can be Built into The Light bar or Box (1 Piece 1037） https://a.co/d/fXIRpRq
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Not liking the reviews…but not sure..


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I'll try the other one. Find a version that comes with +/- connectors

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

